# pet names for your pets?



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

is it just me or does every1 have petnames for their rats (and other animals)here are mine
the present rats
toby- tobs, tobykins and my fattie rattie
cody- cods, codykins and my lil baby
ruben- roobs, roob, my lil monster
the past pets
(rat) daisy- daisy daisy , daisy doodles n daisy doodles ratty poodles
(cat) lucky lucy- lucy, loo loo, lucyloos, loocie looodles
(dog) laddie- spudawudda and laddiekins
present doggy
callen- cal cal, cally, pooie, sratchy arse, lil bugger, lazy boy theres loads lol
present cat
smokey joe- smokey,smoke, smokes, fatcat,greedy poo, mokey (smokey wiv out the s)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well somne of mine get them others don't. i'm not sure why.
Pocket- pocky
Lyiint- fatty, McFatfat
Dust- dust
Myght- nosey
Nezumi- Nez-butt
Snicketts- snickers
Spider- Spidey, mouse, fatty, McFatfat (this one seems to get reused...)
Iedani- iedani
Kakushi- Kaku, shoulder bud, sook
Tween- teddy, fuzz-butt (she has the softest thickest fur i have ever felt on a rat. its like cuddling one of those plush expensive teddy bears)
Twix- twitch
Sweetiepie- darling, sweeti, goober
Violet- ratty-rat (a name my boyfriend's father gave her, she answers to it better then her own name oddly enough and LOVES my boyfriend's father! somehow i think she's getting a few extra treats from her papa)

and of course everyone gets called baby, doll, girls and until i got sweetiepie i used to call them my sweets and sweeties but now that seems to call sweetipie out and confuses her so i've stopped that.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha...I do the same thing...

Acid- "Acid baby" or "baby girl" or more commonly "Acid, girl, stop annoying the cat!"
Meromi - "Romi" "pup"

Edward is different, understandable because his registered name is Edward cullen....I cann him Ed or Eddy

Jacob - "Jake" and "Jakie-jake"


My cat, Gussie, is affectionatel callged "Gussie girl" by my whole family. xD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO this is going to be fun...here we go!  

Rats: 
Beavis - RIP
Butthead/Casper - RIP
Jay 
Silent Bob
Bearded Dragon:
Feonix
Fishes/water life:
Gary - applesnail
Al Biny the tweaker cory catfish - albino cory cathfish
Lefty - albino cory catfish
Hermit crabs:
Itchey
Scratch
Big Red
Seeker
Dogs: 
Cosmo/Bobo - lab/wolf
Winnie/Winnie poo - lab/rot
Rosie/Rosebud - Border collie/ queensland healer
Cats:
Sammy
Mona
Lisa
Lucky
George
Grandma
Momma 
Dasiy May
Arnold
kaiser 
Cinderella
Quasimodo 
Smokey 
Milo 
Oreo
Spooky 
Chickens:
Bock Bock 1 - araucana chicken
Bock Bock 2 - araucana chicken

All cats and Dogs are fixed. All cats except for Sammy who is the oldest cat (20 years) are rescued/strays.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

gotta be said again hehe gary the snail!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

hehe, I'll just keep it to my current bRats!

Amelia - baby girl, baby rat (first girl i ever owned, and for awhile she lived witha squish of a neutered boy), Mealy-but, Stinker

Willow - Willabee, Bee, Willabeast, Beastie

And to every one in my family, they're known as 'The Girls'


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Takeo is known as Baby, Bigballs, Pookie and Snuggles.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Ratties- Little O's, Girls, Girlies, Girlie O's.
LittleLucy- Lucy, Lucile, LucyLu.
MisticMisty- Misty, Mist, Mistymoowhoo.

DaisyMae(dog)- Daisy, Daisygirl, Daze, Beautiful, Baby girl, Mrs. Mae. 

AbrahamGeorge- Abe, Abie, Mr. Ham, Sir. George, Hamlet, Kitty-kitty, "Abie, Down!"


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

reachthestars said:


> hehe, I'll just keep it to my current bRats!
> 
> Amelia - baby girl, baby rat (first girl i ever owned, and for awhile she lived witha squish of a neutered boy), Mealy-but, Stinker
> 
> ...


My friends daughter has the same nicknames! HEHEHEHE

Okay our critters

Rats
Jinx- Jinxie, Jinximous
Duncan- Dunky
Templeton- Tempy, Temple

Ferrets
Budy- Budder-Doodles, Bud
Ferdinan- Ferdy, Ferdaman, and then I call him Bird.
Juice- Juicy Juice. ma calls her Juicy Lucy.
Buzz- BUZZ BUZZ
Theodore- Theo, Teddy

Hamster
Hana- Onna, or Hana Banana

Mice
Ash- Fatty
Obi- Evil little *BEEP*


----------



## tattyratties (Mar 7, 2007)

hi yeah mine are
rats: kendi - kennie. mummies baby, 
rafiki - kiki, rav, mummies baby

i mostly call them my boys or baby boys

my horse
merry legs - leggie, peaches,megs, little angel.
x


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

my rats:
franz- franz, f-dog
ezekiel- ezekiel, zeekie
buzz- buzz, little buddy, poop machine

my mice:
ani- ani, fugative
nico- nico, nini

my cat:
maceo- macey, mace, chubby


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Horses
Dartanion - D
Jewels Faith - baby girl
Balthazar - Bal 
Rats
Nazerath - Naz
Takota - Takota lol
Topaz - Topaz lol
dog
Pongo - pongeto pon


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Gregor was only ever called Gregor, or by his full name, Gregor Samsa. (OK, once in awhile, we'd joke and call him by his "mafia name," "Ballsy," so called because of the size of his...well...  )

Augustus has lots of nicknames: (You can add the word "Mommy's" before any of these, and he'll understand - Gus, 'Gustus, Gusty, The Mouse, The Rat.


----------



## rodentparadise (Dec 28, 2006)

Ooooh good! I'm not the only one who calls them by nicknames other than their names. A few off-hand are "Hershilitis" instead of Hershey and "Scamparino" instead of Scamp..."Little Brit-Brit" or "Lil' B" for Britney...and so on, and so on...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah! LMAO, I also rarley call any of my animals by their real name...


----------



## RyanH (Mar 20, 2007)

My rat is Fritz, but I call him Fritzie, lil'guy or brat, cause he's such a brat. Pretty unoriginal.

Dogs:
Missy: Miss-dawg, dumbass (I know it's harsh but we mean it in the best possible way)
Suzie: Suze, Suzie-Q, gaylord (long story on that last one)

Bird:
Kiwi - I just call her bird. She's a loud quaker that tried to kill me by biting for my jugular, and we haven't made up since. I'm so totally not ganna be the better man.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Our eldest rat is called Ratatouille, but we call her Ratty. My hubby calls here "lil dude", no matter how many times I remind him she's a girl.

Our youngest rat was going to be called Needles, but again the hubby started calling her "lil buddy", so I gave in and let him have one. :lol:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

these poor animals lol they probly dont even know their real names as we call them all sorts of weird things lol mine you they are clever so they prob know more than us!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone else experience this? The longer you have an animal, the more nicknames he or she "picks up?"

For Augustus, I had already mentioned: Gus, 'Gustus, Gusty, The Mouse, The Rat.

But lately, other people as well as myself have been giving him nicknames. A friend calls him "Gustuvus." I like that one. There's Gussy, and "my li'l guy."

Lately, I have found it fun to call him "The House Mouse," even though he isn't a mouse, let alone a house mouse.

He knows that when I talk about "Mommy's Baby," it means him.

---------------------------------------

Yesterday, I got a great video on my phone of me calling "Augustus," and him running out to me from behind a pillow, and climbing my arm! No dummy, he!


----------

